# Can transfer run through conveyor dryer?



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

If we apply plastisol heat transfers to one side of a shirt, then screen print the other side. Will the transfers be ok running through a conveyor dryer at 340*?


Thanks for the help, as always,


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Yes, you can do this as you are not really affecting the transfer side at all as you've already pressed and cured it using your press...I would check however to make sure you don't get any grid marks
from the conveyor but that really shouldn't happen at 340 setting


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

franktheprinter said:


> Hi. Yes, you can do this as you are not really affecting the transfer side at all as you've already pressed and cured it using your press...I would check however to make sure you don't get any grid marks
> from the conveyor but that really shouldn't happen at 340 setting


Thanks Frank, appreciate the help.

I spoke with the manufacturer of the transfers and they said they wouldn't advise it, but didn't elaborate on why.

Thanks again,


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

INKJESS said:


> Thanks Frank, appreciate the help.
> 
> I spoke with the manufacturer of the transfers and they said they wouldn't advise it, but didn't elaborate on why.
> 
> Thanks again,


Understandable response as they do not want to be
responsible if something goes wrong as they probably havnt had any experience on this - that's why you probably didn't get a reason.....all I can speak from is my customers experiences doing this and they've had no problems and I'd say we've had at least a dozen or so instances where my customers have done this in the past year


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There should not be a problem with the transfer.


----------



## INKJESS (May 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys, appreciate the help


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I have done this many time with zero issues.


----------

